# Rosie...........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosie went to her new home today..... She has a brother who is 6 months old and her turning 5 months old today.... There like 2 peas in a pod..... Great family...... We will miss you Rosie Roo but know you went to a great home.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so happy for Rosie.... have a great life sweetheart. Has there been any change in her murmur???


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosie is a bit of an Abbie mini-me as a pup, isn't she?
Happy gotcha day Rosie


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She's beautiful. Happy days Rosie!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

oh I'm so happy. I think about little Rosie a lot.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Way to go, Rosie! Have a wonderful life, sweetie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Received Bob's newsletter and wondered about Rosie - Dirk's Fund and volunteers did it again - Hurray. Sounds like a perfect match for Rosie - Hurray!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Rosie you are a beautiful girl and now will have a life as beautiful!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Another great job Mary!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good work on find a forever home for sweet Rosie. I'm sure she will be happy to have a place to call her own.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like Rosie is going to a wonderful home and we will miss seeing pictures of her with your crew. But that means we get to meet another wonderful pup. Because I know the way everyone is so crowded there will be one needing a foster home. Have a great life Rosie.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go - I know the parting was bittersweet but bless you for giving her a loving home and a pack to teach her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news Rosie girl! Her spot at the inn is already got a new face lined up for it I'm sure.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

All the best in your new home Rosie Girl


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh how great!! Enjoy your new family Rosie but don't forget your old friends !


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like you found just the right place for her. Another great job! We will miss you, Rosie girl. Have a wonderful life, little one. :smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Rosie, will miss you in the pictures but glad she found a good home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Rosie is a bit of an Abbie mini-me as a pup, isn't she?
> Happy gotcha day Rosie


Yes MB...Rosie is like Abbie in several ways.... And what spunk and energy that girl has.....



mylissyk said:


> Wonderful news Rosie girl! Her spot at the inn is already got a new face lined up for it I'm sure.


No new faces yet...... WE have 5 ...8 months old girls coming in Mnday..But I dont think Maggs will go for it... so we will see when a new baby comes along


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  YAY for Rosie Roo


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Rosie dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Rosie has a forever home!


----------

